# Time Change



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

I think the clocks on the forum need to be updated...just a suggestion.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

This is weird...I just added a post to the Sherkston Shores thread and the time was wrong, but now it's right...weird!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I had the same thing happen earlier today...I had to go into My Controls and check the box that said Daylight Savings...it fixed it right away


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yanno - - I hadn't even noticed until now...but I DO have the DST box checked and the right time is still not showing


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Didn't do anything...everything seems right for me.

...perhaps I've had it wrong for the last 6 months?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Didn't do anything...everything seems right for me.
> 
> ...perhaps I've had it wrong for the last 6 months?


Or maybe you just live life LOTS of hours AHEAD soooooooooo often that it just all _seems_ normal.....


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Or maybe you just live life LOTS of hours AHEAD soooooooooo often that it just all _seems_ *normal*.....


NORMAL ????







come on, whos normal around here ?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> Or maybe you just live life LOTS of hours AHEAD soooooooooo often that it just all _seems_ *normal*.....


NORMAL ????







come on, whos normal around here ?
[/quote]

I believe the operative word there was _SEEMS_


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Very well. _normally_, i would of caught that....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> Very well. _normally_, i would of caught that....


Guess I'll let it go this time....


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Yanno - - I hadn't even noticed until now...but I DO have the DST box checked and the right time is still not showing


Most computers are set to change times based on the old Daylight Saving Time, from the first Sunday in April until the last Sunday in October. A new law was passed last year changing it to the second Sunday in March until the first Sunday in November. If you manually set your computer clocks this past weekend, be sure to check them the first weekend of April after they automatically jump forward!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I'm still laughing at the fact that the words Oregon Camper and Normal have been mentioned in two seperate threads today


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

skippershe said:


> I'm still laughing at the fact that the words Oregon Camper and Normal have been mentioned in two separate threads today


purely coincidence


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

mskyoutback said:


> Yanno - - I hadn't even noticed until now...but I DO have the DST box checked and the right time is still not showing


Most computers are set to change times based on the old Daylight Saving Time, from the first Sunday in April until the last Sunday in October. A new law was passed last year changing it to the second Sunday in March until the first Sunday in November. If you manually set your computer clocks this past weekend, be sure to check them the first weekend of April after they automatically jump forward!
[/quote]

Wolfie,
Do you have the automatic DST box checked? I did, and the time was off an hour. I unchecked the box, that then opened up another box to click to apply DST now - that fixed the problem. I'm guessing the website is still using the old DST schedule, so it didn't know it was time for the automatic update.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> purely coincidence


I thought it was normal.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I'm still laughing at the fact that the words Oregon Camper and Normal have been mentioned in two seperate threads today


Who pulled your chain?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> Yanno - - I hadn't even noticed until now...but I DO have the DST box checked and the right time is still not showing


Most computers are set to change times based on the old Daylight Saving Time, from the first Sunday in April until the last Sunday in October. A new law was passed last year changing it to the second Sunday in March until the first Sunday in November. If you manually set your computer clocks this past weekend, be sure to check them the first weekend of April after they automatically jump forward!
[/quote]

Wolfie,
Do you have the automatic DST box checked? I did, and the time was off an hour. I unchecked the box, that then opened up another box to click to apply DST now - that fixed the problem. I'm guessing the website is still using the old DST schedule, so it didn't know it was time for the automatic update.








[/quote]
Ahhhhhhhhhhh - I'll go check that!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OK - just did that....but now I have to post to see of it worked...right?

Nope...didn't work...time is still an hour off. Hmmmmmmm


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mskyoutback said:


> Yanno - - I hadn't even noticed until now...but I DO have the DST box checked and the right time is still not showing


Most computers are set to change times based on the old Daylight Saving Time, from the first Sunday in April until the last Sunday in October. A new law was passed last year changing it to the second Sunday in March until the first Sunday in November. If you manually set your computer clocks this past weekend, be sure to check them the first weekend of April after they automatically jump forward!
[/quote]
My computer, itself, is correct....digital & analog. What isn't correct is the time showing (on my system) on here. Its showing posts made NOW as being an hour behind.







Maybe I need to bring







closer to the 'puter.....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Yanno - - I hadn't even noticed until now...but I DO have the DST box checked and the right time is still not showing


Most computers are set to change times based on the old Daylight Saving Time, from the first Sunday in April until the last Sunday in October. A new law was passed last year changing it to the second Sunday in March until the first Sunday in November. If you manually set your computer clocks this past weekend, be sure to check them the first weekend of April after they automatically jump forward!
[/quote]
My computer, itself, is correct....digital & analog. What isn't correct is the time showing (on my system) on here. Its showing posts made NOW as being an hour behind.







Maybe I need to bring







closer to the 'puter.....
[/quote]

Mac's....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Yanno - - I hadn't even noticed until now...but I DO have the DST box checked and the right time is still not showing


Most computers are set to change times based on the old Daylight Saving Time, from the first Sunday in April until the last Sunday in October. A new law was passed last year changing it to the second Sunday in March until the first Sunday in November. If you manually set your computer clocks this past weekend, be sure to check them the first weekend of April after they automatically jump forward!
[/quote]
My computer, itself, is correct....digital & analog. What isn't correct is the time showing (on my system) on here. Its showing posts made NOW as being an hour behind.







Maybe I need to bring







closer to the 'puter.....
[/quote]

Mac's....








[/quote]
The MAC has the time right...the Internet-thingy doesn't...

I may need







to come closer and send her REAL powers into _that_ VIRTUAL cloud of fuzziness....no, not the one in my head


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> The MAC has the time right...the Internet-thingy doesn't...
> I may need
> 
> 
> ...


Blame...it is a fun game eh?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> The MAC has the time right...the Internet-thingy doesn't...
> I may need
> 
> 
> ...


Blame...it is a fun game eh?







[/quote]
My MAC says it's 11;51pm (here







)

The SCREEN says you just posted that message at 10:49PM (here)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> The MAC has the time right...the Internet-thingy doesn't...
> I may need
> 
> 
> ...


Blame...it is a fun game eh?







[/quote]
My MAC says it's 11;51pm (here







)

The SCREEN says you just posted that message at 10:49PM (here)










[/quote]


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> The MAC has the time right...the Internet-thingy doesn't...
> I may need
> 
> 
> ...


Blame...it is a fun game eh?







[/quote]
My MAC says it's 11;51pm (here







)

The SCREEN says you just posted that message at 10:49PM (here)










[/quote]









[/quote]
Yup - that's what I figured.....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

All fixed.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

THANKS, DOUG!!!!







(I just figured it was one of those "Judi & math things" again...)
See, Jim - it _WASN'T_ my ineptitude - or The Twilight Zone - after all !!!!!!!!!!








I think 'someone' owes 'someone else' an apology


















<Lookey there....12:03 on the mark!>


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Mac's....


My Mac has been correct since Sunday morning ... make sure you have the latest software updates and you should be okay


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

LOL! I thought I fixed mine yesterday, but after Doug Fixed it, I had to go back and Un-Check my Daylight Savings box to fix it

I think I'm all fixed now


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*PCs...*


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

skippershe said:


> LOL! I thought I fixed mine yesterday, but after Doug Fixed it, I had to go back and Un-Check my Daylight Savings box to fix it
> 
> I think I'm all fixed now


ME TOO !! Double fix!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Try this one on for size; I view the board from two different computers, depending on where I am. Earlier today, while on my laptop, the board time was correct. Now that I am on my desktop, the time is one hour ahead. The clocks are correct on both computers. What gives????


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Twilight Zone........just walk toward the light and drink the Kool-Aid


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

AAAAAHHHHHHHHHH !!!!!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> LOL! I thought I fixed mine yesterday, but after Doug Fixed it, I had to go back and Un-Check my Daylight Savings box to fix it
> 
> I think I'm all fixed now


ME TOO !! Double fix!
[/quote]

X 3, I'm so confused!!!







Does anybody really know what time it is?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Camping Fan said:


> LOL! I thought I fixed mine yesterday, but after Doug Fixed it, I had to go back and Un-Check my Daylight Savings box to fix it
> 
> I think I'm all fixed now


ME TOO !! Double fix!
[/quote]

Does anybody really know what time it is?















[/quote]
Does anybody really care?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> LOL! I thought I fixed mine yesterday, but after Doug Fixed it, I had to go back and Un-Check my Daylight Savings box to fix it
> 
> I think I'm all fixed now


ME TOO !! Double fix!
[/quote]

Does anybody really know what time it is?















[/quote]
Does anybody really care?








[/quote]
1 - 2 - 3 o'clock - 4 o'clock rock.....


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> LOL! I thought I fixed mine yesterday, but after Doug Fixed it, I had to go back and Un-Check my Daylight Savings box to fix it
> 
> I think I'm all fixed now


ME TOO !! Double fix!
[/quote]

Does anybody really know what time it is?















[/quote]
Does anybody really care?








[/quote]
1 - 2 - 3 o'clock - 4 o'clock rock.....
[/quote]

If I could save time in a bottle ....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> All fixed.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Ahh....I was having so much fun with Wolfie...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> I think 'someone' owes 'someone else' an apology


OK...I'm sorry you couldn't figure it out.









Happy now?


----------

